# My Raspberry girl



## cheryl (Oct 12, 2007)

Well here i am again..i didn't think that i would be here so soon after losing Marshmallow.

I have been on and off this forum all day,i came on here to write about Raspberry,and then i log off,because i just hate remembering what happened to Raspberry.

I was starting to do the painting in my home,so my dad came over to give me a hand,i had moved the bunnies outside for the day,except for Raspberry who was just being so stubborn that day,and she just wouldn't let me pick her up,she kept running,so eventually my dad caught her,she absolutely hates being picked up by other people....gosh,she just tolerated it from me.....so i told my dad to pass her to me,and as he was about to pass her to me,she jumped right out of his hands and hit the side of the bath and fell on the floor..she laid there for a second,so i panicked and picked her up....i then put her in my son's room so i could watch her walk,i noticed that she was limping a bit on her front paw....so i thought i would just see how she goes,i left her alone for a little while,and then came back to check on her...i noticed she was breathing weird,like she was having trouble or something.

I told my dad that i was worried about Raspberry and that i was going to take her to the vet.

Well,i got Raspberry to the vet,and while we were in the waiting room,i noticed Raspberry was getting worse,she couldn't breathe properly,and then she tilted her head right back,and her eyes rolled to the back of her head,it was scarey,i yelled to the nurse for help,i couldn't help but cry....i knew then that i was going to lose her.

The nurse came over,and took Raspberry from me and into the back room,where they monitored her until Dr Lee was finished with someone else,i also got in before everyone else to since it was an emergency.

I waited in that waiting room for what seemed like ages,but Dr Lee called me in,and then he told me the bad news...Raspberry had broken her rib which tore a little hole in her lung....she was having trouble breathing because she was losing air.

I absolutely cried my heart out.which i told myself on the way to the vet,that i'm not going to cry until i got home,but.....

There was nothing i could do but make that awful decision again,i felt sick and i could feel my head swishing around,i was going to faint,and i think the Dr noticed because he told me to have a seat and would i like a glass of water.

I was just so devestated,this was an awful tragedy,my poor girl...my poor poor girl,and there was nothing i could do for her:tears2:

My dad felt really awful,and didn't quite know what to say

I had taken Raspberry to the vet wrapped up in my pink and purple dressing gown,so that is what my dad buried her in for me.

Raspberry died on my son Anthony's birthday.....4th October 2007

:bigtears:

She was such a beautiful girl


----------



## Flashy (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm so deeply sorry for your loss. What a tragic accident, but it was just that, an accident that couldn't have been prevented nor foreseen. You did the very best by her, that much is very clear.

You are going through such a rough trot and I am so sorry for you and all you are facing, if you ever want a chat, my PM box is always open.

I lost a bun the day before my birthday, and buried him on my birthday and it was really tough, especially given which bun that was, so I feel for you all and your son on that aspect too.

I truly am very sorry for you.

Thinking of you all.



RIP Raspberry,


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Binky free Raspberry.:bigtears:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh Cheryl, I'm so sorry. . .

Binkie free Raspberry:rainbow:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 12, 2007)

:bigtears:


----------



## Greta (Oct 12, 2007)

I thought of you with love today, but that is nothing new.
I thought about you yesterday, and days before that too.
I think of you in silence. I often speak your name.
Now all I have is memories, and your picture in a frame.
Your memory is my keepsake, with which Iâll never part.
God has you in his keeping.
I have you in my heart.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Binkie free, sweet Raspberry :rainbow:


----------



## Munchkin (Oct 12, 2007)

This was a total accident and you should not blame yourself in any way.
I doubt there is one of us here who hasn't lost hold of a bunny that wanted out of our arms, and it was just very bad luck that she hurt herself so bad.

I send you big hugs for your loss but you did everything right - so don't beat yourself up.

Binkie free sweet Raspberry...

Adele
x


----------



## Ivory (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry you lost Rasperry, she was beautiful...sometimes accidents just happen. I lost a bunny to a similar accident.


----------



## Michaela (Oct 12, 2007)

Noo not Raspberry!  I loved her...

Cheryl this isn't your fault - it was just a horrible acident, no way you could have prevented it at all. Please don't blame yourself hun. :hug:

Binky free with Marshmallow, Strawberry, Lulu, Benjamin and all the other buns up there beautiful Raspberry. :rainbow:

:tears2:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh no Cheryl, I just can't believe this.:sad:I was just going to PM you today to see how you were doing,but now to hear about this....:bigtears:



I am so so sorry honey, I'm here if you ever want to talk. Thinking of you.:hug:

Binkie free beautiful Raspberry.:bunnyangel::rainbow:


----------



## bat42072 (Oct 12, 2007)

I am really sorry to hear about rasberry... I know how you feel i just lost a bunny to an accident .... you are in my thoughts and prayers...sending you hugs...

binky free Rasberry


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh Cheryl...I know words won't take the pain away...but please know that I'm here if you need/want to talk, ok?

I'm going to PM you my email address and phone number if you need them...

:cry4:


----------



## naturestee (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh god I'm so sorry Cheryl. Such a tragic accident.

Binky free, beautiful Raspberry.

:tears2:


----------



## m.e. (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh, Cheryl. I'm so sorry :tears2::hug:


----------



## cheryl (Oct 13, 2007)

Everyone!...i just want to say a big thankyou to each and everyone of you,i really cannot express how much i appreciate all your kind words :hug:

I haven't been able to be on my pc for just over a week,this is why i did not post something sooner,i even went to the library to use a pc there,but since it was the school holidays...everything was booked out.

You know,i hate myself for what happened to Raspberry,i know it was an accident,but i still cannot help but blame myself for what happened,i wish i had just left her alone,i would have caught her later....ugh!...i lost my girl through a stupid accident!!!



Two days after Raspberry's death,i was in the kitchen washing the dishes when my son Anthony walks in and says 'mum..i found a lump on my neck',i could have died there and then...just what else could go wrong with my life.

My son was diagnosed with cancer just before he turned 14...he's 17 now,it started of with him finding this lump on his neck,this is why i was freaked out when he told me he felt a lump on his neck again but on the other side,and all i could think was 'oh no...the cancer has returned'.

We went straight to the hospital,and when he was eventually seen by a doctor,he looked and felt all around the lump that was on his neck.The doctor felt it was nothing serious,but he was thinking maybe it was just a cycst,because of the way the lump felt.

Anyway,sinceAnthony has a history of having cancer,they didn't want to take any chances,so they booked him in that night,so they could operate and do a biopsy,just to be certain.

It's really terrifying being faced with something like this with your own child,especially having to have already gone through such an awful time before when he first had cancer.

I was absolutely scared,things just seemed to be going wrong and i don't know why!

I am feeling sostressed out that it's just not funny.

Well Anthony had the biopsy the next morning,and he came home that evening

now it was just waiting for the results...

Three days later..the results came back negative!,the lump was a cycst and not cancerous at all....i felt like falling to the floor in relief

Anthony was so relieved,he just didn't want to face going through all that chemo and radiation again



I know it's silly,but that night i prayed to god and asked him if he could just give me a bit of peace in my life and to please give me a break!...and please..don't let me lose any more bunnies just yet...i still need to get over the one's i have just lost 

Thankyou again to everyone

Cheryl


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 13, 2007)

Add my prayer to that. I wish you the best. Thanks to you and your amazing bunnies I am working on bonding the 5 of mine together. You have given us so much hope that I wish only the best for you and your family.

[align=center]



[/align]




[align=center]We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.[/align]




[align=center]We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. [/align]




[align=center]We love them and care for them.[/align]




[align=center]We feed them and play with them.[/align]




[align=center]We watch them grow and marvel at the change.[/align]




[align=center]We laugh and enjoy there every move. [/align]




[align=center]We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.[/align]




[align=center]We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.[/align]




[align=center]We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. [/align]




[align=center]We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole. [/align]




[align=center] ----------------------[/align]




[align=center]Binky Free. RIP Little Girl. You will be missed.[/align]




[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh, no! I was just reading Raspberry's story about her bad day where she got dirt and water on her and her veggies were sucked up by the vacuum, then I came over here to read about her... I'm so sorry, she sounded like a wonderful girl. Accidents are terrible, I hate them and they shouldn't happen, but they do anyway. I'm sorry you've lost so many bunnies of late, but I'm glad Anthony is okay! You know, my brother's birthday is October 4th too and that's the day my sweet Rory was dumped at the animal shelter...


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 15, 2007)

oh my gosh i am so sorry for your loss:sad: big hugs to you, i am glad to hear that your son is going to beok, and iam praying that things settle down for you. :hug1


----------



## ani-lover (Oct 15, 2007)

oh no Cheryl, not another one. so many rabbits have been lost to freak accidents. 
Binky free sweet raspberry ink iris:ray::angel::cry2

ani-lover, tabby:brown-bunny, thumper:bambiandthumper


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh, Cheryl. I'm just seeing this. I am so, so sorry about Raspberry. 

Binky free, sweet girl

:rainbow:


----------



## cheryl (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks guys,you are all so lovely :hug:

I still feel very,very guilty for what happened to Raspberry,i keep telling myself just how much i'm sorry for what happened...it's sad 

She was such a beautiful girl

cheryl


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh Cheryl, I've been thinking about you. You must be in so much pain right now.:cry4:

But don't you dare blame yourself for what happened, ok? You are a fantastic bunny mum, sometimes these horrible things just happen. Just the other dayBen jumped about 3 foot from his hutch to theground. I was right there when it happened, I had my hand on him to make sure he didn't try to jump, I was watching him closely, Ionly had the door open a little -but it still happened. Ifreaked out,fussing over him to make surehe was ok,telling myself it wouldbe my fault if he were hurt.We all know that rabbits are unpredictable, sometimes we just can't stop them doing things.:tears2:

I know it doesn't make this any easier to cope with, but know in your heart Cheryl that this was *not *your fault.:hug:


----------



## cheryl (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah,i know Jess,but i'm terrible at feeling guilty,i can hold onto that guilt for a very long time

I have just never had an accident like that happen before,it just feels awful

I know things will be ok though

Thanks Jess :hug:

cheryl


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh Cheryl, I'm so sorry...and tragically, rabbits are so well-known for having accidents because of their not wanting to be handled, or picked up...they are just so adept at squirming free, or of getting into places they shouldn't.It happens in the blink of an eye, and there's nothing that can be done to prevent it. So please, I hope you are able to free yourself of the guilt and remember the love that you gaveto your little one.

I'm just so sorry for your pain and loss. Sending you loving hugs and prayers....

~Di

Binky free with the others at the bridge, Raspberry...


----------



## JimD (Oct 18, 2007)

ray::rainbow:


----------



## cheryl (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks Di .....It still feels awful,and i still think about it all the time,but eventually i know it will stop hurting so much

and thanks Jim


----------

